# Win7 and 8.1 to get cumulative updates ? you no longer control your Win7 or 8.1



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Win7 and 8.1 to get cumulative updates – you no longer control your Win7 or 8.1*

*Win7 and 8.1 to get cumulative updates – you no longer control your Win7 or 8.1 machine *



> Hard to believe, but starting in October, we won’t have the luxury of vetting patches before they’re dumped.
> 
> Nathan Mercer on TechNet:
> 
> ...


https://www.askwoody.com/2016/win7-and-8-1-to-get-cumulative-updates/


----------

